# Greg Bennett Guitars



## Gmon (Dec 27, 2008)

I had a chance to try a Greg Bennett La Salle the other day. I liked it but don't know anything about these guitars. Just wondering if anyone has any information about them.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

*sure do*

Greg Bennett is a designer and designed a full line up of guitars both electric and acoustic for Samick...

Samick is reported to be the largest mfg of guitars in the world. They manufacutre for most of the "big brands" such as epiphones .

I personally own a OM8CE, which is an om acoustic with cutaways and fishman eq system.. build quality is excellent and the sound is great ...

the Lasalles have a pretty good rep.... check out the acoustic guitar forum , there are a few owners over there.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I think Cort and Samick are the two largest guitar makers in the world... that's what I've read on various guitar forums anyway.

I don't own any Gretg Bennett - branded gear but I've owned a couple of Samicks and still have a crazy purple burst Blues Saraceno TV-20... looks-wise it's over the top for me but it's a very good guitar.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Samick is the biggest guitar maker in the world, they make instruments for dozens of companies. If you see 'made in Korea' on a guitar there is a good change it is made by Samick.


----------



## sgiven (Jul 31, 2007)

There are some reviews here. I don't know what model it is you're talking about but they all start with "JZ". 

http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Guitar/brand/Samick

Here are some pictures of the guitars. Maybe you can figure out what model it was.

http://www.gregbennettguitars.com/electricportal_lasalle.html

Anyway. I have a Greg Bennett/Samick Malibu (a strat type guitar). I've owned it for about 6 years and I really like it. No problems to report.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

I owned a JZ4. Fit, finish, and tone were very nice. The only downside for me was that it was very sensitive to feedback. More so than other archtops I've played.


----------

